# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Stick with the original rhum recipe..

## MIke R

I accidently made a gallon of long batch vanilla rhum with Capt Morgan and Myers instead of Mt Gay and Myers....it has a bite to it that is different....certainly good and drinkable, but not the same.....

----------


## andynap

I have used Cruzan for the short recipe and it was fine.

----------


## CREGGERS

so what's the recipe ? I'd love to make a batch. Cruzan is good rum, very underated.

----------


## JEK

Thr Forum Favorite

----------


## CREGGERS

Thanks JEK!
has anyone made both the short and long versions ? I assume the long version with the real vanilla beans vs. extract would be better.

----------


## JEK

I believe the consensus is that the long version isn't worth the wait. I've done the short and it is great.

----------


## andynap

> Thanks JEK!
> has anyone made both the short and long versions ? I assume the long version with the real vanilla beans vs. extract would be better.




I have done both and the long version is a little smoother so while I wait I make the short version for my wife- doesn't last long tho.

----------


## MIke R

> I believe the consensus is that the long version isn't worth the wait. I've done the short and it is great.




I am not part if that consensus....long version is smoother...and if you keep putting a new batch on when you are half way down the current batch there is virtually no waiting...and it takes about  5 minutes to put a batch together

----------


## andynap

See post just above yours.

----------


## MIke R

I know...I was concurring

----------


## JEK

Looks like a consensus. So post the long method again for us.

----------


## andynap

Long version Vanilla Rum recipe

4 cups dark rum
2 cups light rum
10-12 vanilla beans split longways down the center
2 cups sugar
2 cups water
1 TBS glycerin- bought in health food store

Combine the rum with the vanilla beans and refrigerate for 1 month.
Remove the vanilla beans and add the sugar, water and glycerin to the rum. 
Store in a cool place for an additional 1-2 months

----------


## MIke R

4 cups Dark Rum (I use Myers)
2 cups light rum (I use Mount Gay)
10-12 vanilla beans...scored down the middle
2 cups sugar
2 cups water
make a simple syrup by bringing the sugar and water to a boil
1 Tbs Glycerin (Food Grade  can be found in health food stores)


mix the rhums and vanilla beans and sit them for a month... after a month add the simple syrup and glycerin and let it sit for another month

----------


## MIke R

I have backed off the sugar though..its more like 2 cups water and cup and a half sugar for me now

----------


## andynap

Read post just above yours.

----------


## MIke R

I know..I was concurring




is there an echo in here????

----------


## JEK

> I know..I was concurring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there an echo in here????



SOP

----------


## MIke R

the Capt Morgan/Myers combination leaves a little spicy bite in the back of your throat right after you swallow it.....Mt Gay/Myers seems to be the best combination..although I agree with Creggers that Cruzan rhum is very underrated.....

----------


## MIke R

> SOP




HUH????

----------


## MIke R

I am going to experiment and try and make a Christmas  rhum with orange peel and ginger and cloves and maybe some cinnamon sticks and nutmeg

----------


## andynap

> I have used Cruzan for the short recipe and it was fine.

----------


## CREGGERS

I just picked up some Tahitian Vanilla beans and I'm going to make a batch of the long recipe tonight. If this rum tastes 1/2 as good as these beans smell it's going to be wonderful.
2 months, huh ?

----------


## andynap

I tasted some after 1 month it was good. After 6 weeks it was done. Make sure you shake it ocassionally so the sugar dissolves.

----------


## Eve

> I just picked up some Tahitian Vanilla beans and I'm going to make a batch of the long recipe tonight. If this rum tastes 1/2 as good as these beans smell it's going to be wonderful.
> 2 months, huh ?



Mail me some!

----------


## Jeanette

> I just picked up some Tahitian Vanilla beans and I'm going to make a batch of the long recipe tonight. If this rum tastes 1/2 as good as these beans smell it's going to be wonderful.
> 2 months, huh ?



Where did you purchase your Tahitian vanilla beans locally?

----------


## CREGGERS

Jeanette, I ordered them from Beanilla Trading Company 
www.beanilla.com
fyi...always check for Beanilla's online coupons good  for between 10%-20% off your order.

[quote=Jeanette
Where did you purchase your Tahitian vanilla beans locally?[/quote]

----------


## MIke R

Madagascar beans are better tasting and I can get them right here in PTown

----------


## CREGGERS

They are more common, I like the Tahitian beans better, personal preference.





> Madagascar beans are better tasting and I can get them right here in PTown

----------


## MIke R

yeah I hear ya....I think the Madagascar beans are a little more mellow....a little smoother..not so overpowering vanilla....we ve tried em both making ice cream too and found it to be that way as well


but hey..whatever works

----------


## Eve

I feel so behind the eight ball on this one

----------


## andynap

Whatever BJs has is fine. I am starting a long version

----------


## CREGGERS

it's my first time making the rum so I'll report back in 2 months. I love the taste/smell of vanilla so unless it's totally overpowering I'll be OK with it. 
I had an e-mail exchange with the owner of Beanilla about this and he recommended either the Tahitian blend he sells, the Madagascar, or Indian beans for flavoring liquor so we're all cool.
Bottom line: "It's not Rocket Surgery"  :laugh: 






> yeah I hear ya....I think the Madagascar beans are a little more mellow....a little smoother..not so overpowering vanilla....we ve tried em both making ice cream too and found it to be that way as well
> 
> 
> but hey..whatever works

----------


## bto

I printed the recipe...figured it's time for me to make it at least once!

----------


## MIke R

what little is left of our summer gallon batch will certainly be killed with the upcoming Carnival week....time to put on another gallon for the fall

----------


## andynap

I looked at the Madagascar beans and they are off the wall. I thought you were making some for your birthday bash. 2 beans for $10 at Giant. The recipe calls for 10.

----------


## MIke R

I don't pay nearly that much where I  get it...and what birthhday  bash are you talking about?

----------


## andynap

Are you senile. October 23rd at Kara and Bob's.

----------


## MIke R

I am not senile....are you???..my birthday is in May...Wendi's in December....the week before Still River we are celebrating our 10th anniversary in the Smokey Mts, but in the spirit of Julia and Dan, who celebrated their 50th all year..we are celebrating our 10th all month!...LOL

----------


## andynap

Mi scuze.

----------


## CREGGERS

Voila !

----------


## MotherOcean

Yummm, ours will be ready by Christmas. I have already been sneaking a taste or two and it seems ready now but I am trying to hold off till then. 

First time we used vanilla extract, not to my liking, this time vanilla beans long version and we hit it just right!!!!

----------


## KevinS

Creggers,

I recognize that bad boy!  I've got the same one.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I keep wanting to get one of those, but instead I use the half gallon jugs I get when I buy beer from the local brewery

----------


## andynap

BTW- for the fast version I have been using Blue Agave instead of simple syrup- it's much smoother.

----------


## CREGGERS

I like them, I use them for Limoncello, now the Vanilla Rum and I have a larger one I use for parties. (this one is filled with Hand Grenades)

----------


## MIke R

I gotta find out who makes em and wholesale  em....  :cool:  

place a minimum order...take a few home..put the rest out for sale

----------


## CREGGERS

I keep my big one in the box it came in I'll get the info for you. They're not overly expensive.

----------


## Eve

holy crap that's alot of calories!!!!

----------


## Dennis

Be careful...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cash Reward!!!

A $250 cash reward is offered to anyone furnishing information that leads to the identification and termination of the illegal use of our federally registered trademark the Hand Grenade or Grenade.
No business or individual other than those owned by Tropical Isle®, Inc. may sell this drink or use the name. Please call our toll free number with information, 1-800-Isle Mix. This does not apply ro Websites or previously reported violations.

Tropical Isle® 
721 Bourbon St. 
738 Toulouse St. 
New Orleans, LA. 
Executive Office 718 Orleans St. #10 
New Orleans, LA. 70116 

THE HAND GRENADE NEW ORLEANS MOST POWERFUL DRINK

----------


## CREGGERS

Dennis, you can't duplicate that drink. I order the mix direct from the bar http://tropicalisle.com/shop/mixes.html

it's concentrated.... just add water and Everclear

----------


## Grey

Creggers, I'll bet you throw one heck of a party.

----------


## CREGGERS

I have only two rules for throwing a party
1)only invite fun people and 2) get them drunk, the rest will take care of itself :laugh: 





> Creggers, I'll bet you throw one heck of a party.

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis, you can't duplicate that drink. I order the mix direct from the bar http://tropicalisle.com/shop/mixes.html
> 
> it's concentrated.... just add water and Everclear




LOL...and remove all recording devices from the party!

----------


## Eve

I bet they are a blast!  Didnt I see a picture of you in a car trunk on facebook?

----------


## Dennis

> I bet they are a blast!  Didnt I see a picture of you in a car trunk on facebook?




How would I remember?

----------


## CREGGERS

Eve, I have no Idea what your talking about   :Confused:  





> I bet they are a blast!  Didnt I see a picture of you in a car trunk on facebook?

----------


## Eve

I bet you dont!

----------


## GramChop

> Be careful...
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Cash Reward!!!
> 
> A $250 cash reward is offered to anyone furnishing information that leads to the identification and termination of the illegal use of our federally registered trademark the Hand Grenade or Grenade.
> ...



just reading this is going to give me a hangover!

----------

